# [French NR] 1.71 Pyraminx Single by Jules Desjardin (with reaction)



## mickael (May 4, 2016)

Put your hands up in the air!
Thanks to lapinsavant (Alexandre Carlier) for the video !


----------



## DGCubes (May 5, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats, Jules!


----------



## YouCubing (May 6, 2016)

Niiiiiiiiiiice. Reaction was priceless xD
so how are those gen 4 timers?


----------



## asacuber (May 6, 2016)

WO 1flip or L4E?
Lol GJ and yeah, reaction was priceless


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 6, 2016)

asacuber said:


> WO 1flip or L4E?
> Lol GJ and yeah, reaction was priceless


Top first


----------



## Berd (May 6, 2016)

Those fingertricks are awesome! Nice Job!


----------



## Me (May 6, 2016)

I'm a bit afraid to ask this: he's wearing headphones at the delegate's discretion? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#2i


----------



## Laura O (May 6, 2016)

Me said:


> I'm a bit afraid to ask this: he's wearing headphones at the delegate's discretion? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#2i


There is no Delegate discretion for this regulation.
The headphones are not plugged in, so they work like earplugs.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Me (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, I hadn't noticed that (watching fullscreen helps).
>_<


----------



## mickael (May 8, 2016)

It's a Jules's thing! A sort of curbing routine. Plugging, unplugging, cubing, breaking record, plugging...


----------



## Me (May 9, 2016)

mickael said:


> Plugging, unplugging, cubing, breaking record, plugging...


Sounds like Daft Punk thing!


----------



## Saransh Grover (May 9, 2016)

All Pyramainx records have such great reactions! GJ to you!


----------

